# New Slow...



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 13, 2009)

So, recently, GBAtemp went offline for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  One day (today), my friend texts me that its back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I open my IE7 Internet Browser, and it takes over 10 min. to load my portal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It works fine w/ Apple's Safari Browser. So, what's up?


----------



## granville (Sep 13, 2009)

Basically, 4 major games were released (if you count Pokemon as two). Whenever a major new game is released, it slows down the site. But 4 made it pretty much die. They had to shut it down for a while.


----------



## Domination (Sep 13, 2009)

What gran said.

This is what we call a noob flood. Or whatever many people come in to find patches and just spam questions, contributing to the load of the sever.

You might like to know that Kingdom Hearts is gonna be released soon, and the J release was pretty bad.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 13, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Basically, 4 major games were released (if you count Pokemon as two). Whenever a major new game is released, it slows down the site. But 4 made it pretty much die. They had to shut it down for a while.


#1-
So people are going Pokemon-crazy enough to effect the site? Wow...
#2-
That still doesn't answer my question: why does Safari work, but not IE7?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Internet Explorer is a very slow browser.Firefox is better just my opinion though.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 13, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You might like to know that Kingdom Hearts is gonna be released soon, and the J release was pretty bad.
> 
> GREAT SCOTT! THE SERVERS WILL EXPLODE!
> 
> ...



Pfft, who isn't going Pokemon crazy?

Don't forget Mario and Luigi Bowsers Inside Story! That caused a looooooooooooooooot of trolls, spammers and n00bs.


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 13, 2009)

Noob flood eh now I know what the term is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah god kh is comming out .... well tempers be prepared. A bit off topic was March worse then this or was that December?


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 13, 2009)

FOR LOADING GBATEMP:
Firefox-as slow as IE7
Safari-FTW
IE7-epic fail
Google Chrome-FTW
Opera-fail
Any others I should try?


----------



## Technik (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG Mariooo and luig bowsrs story wont work!!! HELP ME NOW BECAUSE GBATEMP AND RUDOLPH ARE MAJIC!!!!!


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 13, 2009)

Found another Internet browser:
Flock-FTW


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gbatemp just got massively destroyed because M&L 3, Pokemon SS/HG, and Scriblenauts Were released and these fucking noobs Just destroyed the site.
Im guessing untill like late October the site will go back to normal.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> FOR LOADING GBATEMP:
> Firefox-as slow as IE7
> Safari-FTW
> IE7-epic fail
> ...



Browser issue sounds like it's on your end, my Opera is loading GBAtemp just as fast as Chrome.


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 13, 2009)

Seems like it eased up a bit.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 13, 2009)

GBAtemp.net is fast now (Tested on Mozilla Firefox and Apple Safari 4 (running on Windows Vista).


----------



## jan777 (Sep 13, 2009)

KH coming

better post all you can before the noob tsunami


----------



## Splych (Sep 13, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Gbatemp just got massively destroyed because M&L 3, Pokemon SS/HG, and Scriblenauts Were released and these fucking noobs Just destroyed the site.
> Im guessing untill like late October the site will go back to normal.
> Major games? Yep.. Mario, Luigi, nothing special to me. Scribblenauts, that's something to get all hyped for. But yea... Noobs flooded the site. It was crazy... Shiznit... I thought it went down because of other reasons, but happy it was just a noob flood.
> 
> ...


Oh gawd... When's it coming out? I am gonna post as much as i can...


----------



## Sterling (Sep 13, 2009)

The site speeded up substantialy for me on IE, and I am glad the site didn't go down for something worse than a Noob Flood/Tsunami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kingdom Hearts... *Runs to a corner and cries about not being able to get my daily dosage of GBATemp*


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 13, 2009)

The site is still reeeeeeally slow on the IE7 browser.... I like Flock the best.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 13, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> The site is still reeeeeeally slow on the IE7 browser.... I like Flock the best.


It's still slow at GBAtemp on Firefox and Flock (a Firefox clone). It's a bit slow on Safari 4, though.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 13, 2009)

Only today i've been able to go on temp and post, since the release of HG SS and Mario


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 13, 2009)

So, recently, GBAtemp went offline for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  One day (today), my friend texts me that its back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I open my IE7 Internet Browser, and it takes over 10 min. to load my portal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It works fine w/ Apple's Safari Browser. So, what's up?


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 13, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> chickenmatt5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safari is working the best for me right now.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 13, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, it's still slow on Safari.


----------



## Langin (Sep 14, 2009)

ie7 is good enough for me it loads in 3/4 sec. and why cant we stop those n00b floods? shouldnt we close reistration for an day for all quests and should the admins and mods clean up everything? like less topics ect.(I wasnt online for an day so maybe its changed allready...

but now its bit less everyone can play happy pokemon and mario and luigi  and scribble nauts


----------



## Blebleman (Sep 14, 2009)

Site's pretty responsive here, on Chrome.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 14, 2009)

Chrome works well, too... IE7 sucks.... Flock epic pwn.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 14, 2009)

-


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 14, 2009)

For me, Firefox sucks as much as IE7.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Personally, I like Google Chrome best. Since Google is trusted people can like this browser.


----------



## Kyuubi 4 Life (Sep 15, 2009)

Holy shit, so that's what it was? A bunch of people asking "OHMYGOD! WHEREZTEHPATCH FOR MARIO ADN LUIGEE!" and a bunch of other shit? Man I was pissed cause it was running so slow. And all this talk of KH coming out soon makes me want to build a shelter...


----------



## Costello (Sep 15, 2009)

What everyone said is true, we got a massive influx of visitors...
our server are heavily optimized, but there's not much we can do against 3000 visitors pressing F5 at the same time...


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 15, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> So, recently, GBAtemp went offline for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seriously waited 10 mins without hitting refresh?

...wow.


----------



## hvsep (Sep 16, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Noob flood eh now I know what the term is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



March wasn't this bad.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have never experienced GBAtemp to be slow.
might be your browser or ISP.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 16, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Internet Explorer is a very slow browser.Firefox is better just my opinion though.


FireFox is just as slow for loading as IE is right now, also that fucking google-analytics script causes my browsers to hang even more on FF, thank god for AdBlock Plus. Still this site is so slow it's retarded, I can't even bother to try and see if there is an update for the M3i Zero Sakura firmware that will play Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 16, 2009)

where is the analytics thing for anyway?
I know what google analytics is, but why is it on this site?


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 16, 2009)

The noobs came and went. Now brace yourself for KH.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 18, 2009)

GBAtemp is now fast again (it takes a few seconds to load the site on all web browsers). 

Costello said when there are more than thousands of visitors, GBAtemp was slow, roughly around 5-10 minutes to load the site.


----------



## chickenmatt5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey! GBAtemp is now running just fine on IE7 again!


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 18, 2009)

chickenmatt5 said:
			
		

> Hey! GBAtemp is now running just fine on IE7 again!


Costello did some improvements to the server
You can read about that in another topic


----------



## meditated (Oct 12, 2009)

really, thanks for the advising didn't knew, by the way, I prefer Mozilla


----------

